# Own car/long term leasing Roma



## philip2345 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Brand new to the forum,very helpful so far.

My wife and I are two young professionals moving to Rome to work and were wondering if the more experienced of you have any helpful information on getting around for the year or so we will be there.

I was planning on bringing my car over from Ireland but I am aware of EU laws and the fact that it must be registered within 6 months.I was wondering are such laws "set in stone" in Italy or would it be possible to drive in my own car for the year I am there with out reprimand?

Also,if the above is not an option does anyone have any information on other options other than to purchase,long term leasing etc?

Any information at all would be very much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Legally you're supposed to. 

If you're asking if the law is enforced I'd say not really. Of course that doesn't mean somebody won't stop you and enforce the law. 

The other option is to do without. Do you really need the car? In Rome between traffic,parking and the ZTL you might not want the car.

For daytrips it's only the countryside that you'll want the car. The high speed train is a good choice. Cheaper and quicker then driving.


----------



## philip2345 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Nick,

Thank you for the reply.
Unfortunately,I will need the car as I will be working in the south of Rome and my wife the north,also we are planning on living in The Castelli.

As it stands my plan is to bring over my car and with hopefully without provoking anyone and being as safe as possible ,just go about my daily business!


----------

